# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  BUSCO SOCIO PARA EXPORTAR A CHINA

## azkgroup

China es un consumidor grande de patas de pollo, es por tal motivo que hay mucha demanda de este producto en china. Buscamos socio inversionista para exportar patas y alas de pollo a China, contamos con cartera de clientes chinos 100 toneladas mensuales, mayores informes a: 
AZK Group EIRL
Lima - Perú
Celular: 999160298
E-mail: info@donmateo.org
Web: www.donmateo.org
Facebook: Distribuidora Don MateoTemas similares: Busco socio capitalista BUSCO SOCIO PARA IMPORTAR EQUIPOS DE CHINA BUSCO SOCIO INVERSIONISTA PARA PROYECTO DE FORMACION DE EMPRESA DE CAPACITACION BUSCO SOCIO PARA VIVERO Busco socio

----------


## Cmagallanes

Estimado, 
En caso de requerir servicios en su cadena logística puede contactarnos a cmcalogistics@outlook.com 
Somos un operador logístico integral, nuestro servicio se encarga de colocar su producto en la planta de su comprador y viceversa. 
Puede contactarnos sin compromiso. 
Buen día.
Bendiciones 
Carlos Magallanes

----------

